# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Αλλαγη κλουβιου Κοκατιλ

## Nek

Καλησπέρα σημερα αγορασα το πρωτο μου κοκατιλ... εινια ημερο απο εκτροφείο... Επειδη το κλουβι που του εφτιαξα ηταν μεγαλο... πηρα ενα αλλο μικρο για καναρινια για την μετακομιση... το θεμα ειναι πως θα βγει το κοκατιλ απο το μικρο κλουβι να παει στο μεγαλο? Εχω αδειασει το μικρο και εχω βαλλει μια πατηθρα κοντα στην πορτα αλλα αυτο μενει γαντζωμενο στα καγκελα... τι να κανω; ΣΟΣ

----------


## wolf654

Καλύτερα να το πιάσεις με γάντι και να το βάλεις εσύ στο άλλο κλουβί, γιατί δε ξέρεις πότε θα πάει μόνο του (μπορεί και ποτέ).

----------


## vasilakis13

Προσπάθησε να το τρομαξεις πλησιάζοντας το χέρι σου από την αντίθετη πλευρά ώστε να πάει μόνο του. Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις κλείσε τα φώτα για να μην βλέπει και πιαστο με μια πετσέτα ή γάντι

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πιστευω πως ο καλυτερος τροπος ειναι να κλεισεις τα φωτα ωστα να μην μπορει να σε δει και να πανικοβληθει,οταν θα σβησεις τα φωτα περιμενε ενα λεπτο και μετα με χοντρο γαντι πιασε το και βαλε το στο καινουριο κλουβι,οταν το βαλεις αναψε το φως και βγες απο τον χωρο του πουλιου για ενα πενταλεπτο!!Αν το τρομαξεις με το χερι σου ή το αρπαξεις βλεποντας σε φοβαμαι μηπως σε φοβαται μετα και δεν προχωρησει ομαλα η εξημερωση του!!! :winky:

----------


## Nek

Παιδιά ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες... τελικά το μετεφερα ο ίδιος. Οσο για το τρομαγμα το καμαρι μου δεν φοβαται καθολου το χερι,το αντιθετο κιολας ερχεται και στο τσιμπαει... Τωρα αυτο ή για δειγμα αγαπης θα το εκλαβω ή για επιθεση!!! Ελπίζω το πρωτο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ολοι αυτο ελπιζουμε ,ολα καλα θα πανε,το μονο που μπορω σου πω ειναι υπομονη αγαπη και να μην απογοητευεσαι με τιποτα τοσο με το κατοικιδιο οσο και με την ζωη ... Ελπιζω να μαθαινουμε νεα και πολλεεεεεεεες φωτογραφιες!!! :winky:  :bye:  :Jumping0045:

----------

